# Yellow gravel



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody been to the Yellow Gravel area lately? Any reports? Thinking about going Saturday and stink the place up.


----------



## djbradley (Jun 16, 2009)

Was out there a couple weeks ago. Wasn't much going on.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

djbradley said:


> Was out there a couple weeks ago. Wasn't much going on.


Wish I had listened to you. We really did stink the place up.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey bodupp tell the story. We are thinking about the yellow gravel for next weekend.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Six of us caught 1 1/2 red snapper there. In the past, we have normally caught scamp, mingos, white snapper, etc. We were trying to find gags and scamp. We baited with live pinfish, whole menhaden, and squid. Hit four spots and then went shopping for new stuff. Not squat. I went with a 2 hook rig with squid for mingo, and did not get a bite all day. Fished in 200 - 240 feet of water.

Dragged wahoo whackers from 100 ft. to 240 ft. without a bite.

Ran over a spot in 100 ft of water that yielded a 35" red snapper and a 6# black snapper. Released the "Life fish", and went home with one fish in the box.

What's that smell?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

We probably saw you guys out there. We were in a yellow Contender. We trolled forever without a bite.
that was our first time fishing Yellow Gravel. We used whole squid and caught 2 small tiles and a Snowy just blindly drifting.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished it hard earlier in the month. Loaded up on football sized mingos, big white snapper and a few scamp. Not a gag in sight.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Too many Joe Pattie boats hit it .not worth the fuel burn most the time


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

amarcafina said:


> Too many Joe Pattie boats hit it .not worth the fuel burn most the time


Certainly wasn't worth the fuel burn from Montgomery.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

How far is it out to Yellow Gravel and how what exactly is it?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> How far is it out to Yellow Gravel and how what exactly is it?


29miles . Its a awesome rock live bottom that used to hold lots of good fish all over , but that's just it - commercial boats absolutely destroyed it and for lack of better words ( raped) it . At any given time 2 years ago you could see 10-12 commercial boats and long lining boats working the area. ( I know it's not legal to longline inside of 100 fathom but it was being done , I witnessed it with my own eyes) . In fact we were asked to move from our anchor a couple weeks ago cause a commercial long line boat pulled and dropped lines right on top of us!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> 29miles . Its a awesome rock live bottom that used to hold lots of good fish all over , but that's just it - commercial boats absolutely destroyed it and for lack of better words ( raped) it . At any given time 2 years ago you could see 10-12 commercial boats and long lining boats working the area. ( I know it's not legal to longline inside of 100 fathom but it was being done , I witnessed it with my own eyes) . In fact we were asked to move from our anchor a couple weeks ago cause a commercial long line boat pulled and dropped lines right on top of us!!


That pisses me off, and I'm damned tired of being pissed off about fishing.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

recess said:


> 29miles . Its a awesome rock live bottom that used to hold lots of good fish all over , but that's just it - commercial boats absolutely destroyed it and for lack of better words ( raped) it . At any given time 2 years ago you could see 10-12 commercial boats and long lining boats working the area. ( I know it's not legal to longline inside of 100 fathom but it was being done , I witnessed it with my own eyes) . In fact we were asked to move from our anchor a couple weeks ago cause a commercial long line boat pulled and dropped lines right on top of us!!


Is there more than one place called Yellow Gravel ? We went out there last weekend and when we were going to come on in for the day, the GPS said it was 44 miles to Pensacola Pass. I looked it up on Florida-Offshore and it shows that it is almost 35 miles. Hmmm.... All I know is, it is a pretty good ride out there. Not so sure we'll be going back anytime soon.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jcasey said:


> Is there more than one place called Yellow Gravel ? We went out there last weekend and when we were going to come on in for the day, the GPS said it was 44 miles to Pensacola Pass. I looked it up on Florida-Offshore and it shows that it is almost 35 miles. Hmmm.... All I know is, it is a pretty good ride out there. Not so sure we'll be going back anytime soon.


I believe we have different places. It begins due west of the 29 edge


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> That pisses me off, and I'm damned tired of being pissed off about fishing.


Wait till u hear about the new amberjack regs there proposing.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

recess said:


> Wait till u hear about the new amberjack regs there proposing.


Oh goody.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Damn shame it's come to this regarding commercial fishermen. Fish prices are threw the roof and the little guy can hardly feed his family due to all the spots the commercial boys rape. Damn shame


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Well?*



recess said:


> 29miles . Its a awesome rock live bottom that used to hold lots of good fish all over , but that's just it - commercial boats absolutely destroyed it and for lack of better words ( raped) it . At any given time 2 years ago you could see 10-12 commercial boats and long lining boats working the area. ( I know it's not legal to longline inside of 100 fathom but it was being done , I witnessed it with my own eyes) . In fact we were asked to move from our anchor a couple weeks ago cause a commercial long line boat pulled and dropped lines right on top of us!!


Did you pull anchor and move and care to share the boat name?


----------

